# My first holiday selling season!



## mkstylessoap (Dec 11, 2013)

So I have been selling for over a year and last Christmas season I didn't sell much because I was just starting, well this year is a whole other story! I am averaging over $100 in orders daily on Etsy where I was barely averaging that on a weekly basis if I was lucky! I'm used to ordering supplies in small orders and I find myself ordering new stuff daily because I keep running out, containers, bases, fragrances ect...I will definitely be better prepared next year, but I am very very happy


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 12, 2013)

good for you!


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats!  That is lovely to hear.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 12, 2013)

In business, it's better to be busy!

Can you post a link to your site so we can have a good look?


----------



## mkstylessoap (Dec 12, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MKStylesSoap


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome shop!  Not in the least shocked that you're having a bumper year.   Long may it continue


----------



## osso (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats! Are you selling primarily on etsy or locally as well? Your soaps are lovely.


----------



## mkstylessoap (Dec 12, 2013)

I work full time so as much as I wanted to try to make it to some fairs this season it just didn't seem to work out.


----------



## paillo (Dec 15, 2013)

I second it, awesome shop! You make beautiful products, your descriptions are excellent, ingredients look wonderful, and your prices are terrific. Way to go, hope it just keeps getting better!

Yeah, it's tough working full time and having soap as a second job. Aren't we lucky though that it never feels like work?


----------



## judymoody (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice site and lovely products!  Glad your hard work and talent are paying off.


----------



## neeners (Dec 16, 2013)

beautiful shop and congrats on your bumper year!


----------



## Ancel (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks great! And well done!


----------

